

Ask YC: anything similar to Google Notebook or even better? - newacc

I love google notebook but its not compatible with new firefox version ... so what are my options? i like something that allows me to click the link at the bottom of browser to save the webpage... or may be even better than this feature ... i'm going to try Zoho Notebook but would like to know other better options.
======
pax
if it's only for that matter you could use the Google Reader's notes /
clipping adding bookmarklet - you save a url and add a comment.

